# TTOC - Lack of New Members



## TT_Tesh

Perhaps this should go in the flame room but unsure so posted it here.

I've noticed over the last 2 months that there has been a large number of new users which is great as new contributions are always good. However very few of them seem to join the TTOC which is a bit of a shame giving the tiny fee made to be part of the club!

Is there no way we can do an additional bit of advertising for new members when they join - for example when signing up and selecting your user name etc that you can tick a box which directs you to the TTOC membership page and then brings you back to complete your registration of the TTF?

Just an idea!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great idea but it is really up to Jae as it is his site. Anything that helps us expand has to be welcomed.


----------



## T3RBO

I'm doing my bit for the club...

Since Andy stopped daily posting in the welcome section I try to hit every UK newbie post with

_Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk
_


----------



## Wallsendmag

T3RBO said:


> I'm doing my bit for the club...
> 
> Since Andy stopped daily posting in the welcome section I try to hit every UK newbie post with
> 
> _Welcome to the forum
> 
> For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
> the TT Owners Club
> 
> Click on below link to view the site
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> _


The house is nearly finished so he'll be back soon :lol:


----------



## rptt03

I'm in the US.. but I do love the boards and the community as a whole :


----------



## TT_Tesh

I was wondering why I kept seeing your name on the new users section!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

rptt03 said:


> I'm in the US.. but I do love the boards and the community as a whole :


We have quite a few US members but please remember this forum is not run by the TTOC.


----------



## les

wallsendmag said:


> Great idea but it is really up to Jae as it is his site. Anything that helps us expand has to be welcomed.


Hmmm I understand Jae owns the site however I was under the impression the TTOF and the TTOC are now as one if that is the case then why is it up to Jae? :?


----------



## Nem

We are still two separate entities even tho we are working together. The forum is still run and controlled by Jae as a business, and the TTOC is still run by the TTOC committee as a non proffit club.


----------



## les

Nem said:


> We are still two separate entities even tho we are working together. The forum is still run and controlled by Jae as a business, and the TTOC is still run by the TTOC committee as a non proffit club.


Thanks Nem 
Quote " the TTOC and TTF are to join forces, to become *one big resource/club *for all thing TT!" I just found that statement a bit miss leading :?


----------



## audimad

I thought the club had 500 members. :?


----------



## Nem

audimad said:


> I thought the club had 500 members. :?


We do. How does that relate to the above tho?


----------



## audimad

Nem said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the club had 500 members. :?
> 
> 
> 
> We do. How does that relate to the above tho?
Click to expand...

 How many are renewals and how many are new members?


----------



## TT_Tesh

That would be interesting to know.

I never ever see a fellow TTOC member except at meets and even then they are few and far between!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## southTT

Surely you don't want every twat to join?
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag

southTT said:


> Surely you don't want every twat to join?
> cheers
> jon


Wouldn't say no :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

wallsendmag said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you don't want every twat to join?
> cheers
> jon
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't say no :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I pm every new subscriber and part of that pm is a link to the TTOC reigstration page, also ran an incentive this month but only got 24 new members :-(

Charlie


----------



## audimad

Charlie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you don't want every twat to join?
> cheers
> jon
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't say no :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I pm every new subscriber and part of that pm is a link to the TTOC reigstration page, also ran an incentive this month but only got 24 new members :-(
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

 Better than none. :wink:


----------



## steveupton

I am a new member and may be have a different view on why the membership is low in relation to the forum members. Firstly, what does the TTOC provide that the ******** doesn't - not a lot in my opinion. Yes, you get a nice badge, few stickers and a tax disc holder on joining plus there are a few exclusive accessories in the shop but that's the lot. Most people IMHO join the TT Forum only because they get what they most want, a friendly forum where help is usually freely given and a treasure trove of useful information to help them with the upkeep and improvement of their TT.

My last car owners club was MR2ROC, a single organisation that exists on voluntary subscriptions that seemed to work very well, just as friendly and helpful and in some respects better laid out, for example the board index had separate subject categories so new posts weren't all lumped together.

Now I'm not suggesting that the TTOC/******** should follow the MR2ROC model exactly but I do think that there should be a single entity and whether subscriptions are raised as a condition of membership or are voluntary needs looking at.


----------



## les

steveupton said:


> I am a new member and may be have a different view on why the membership is low in relation to the forum members. Firstly, what does the TTOC provide that the ******** doesn't - not a lot in my opinion. Yes, you get a nice badge, few stickers and a tax disc holder on joining plus there are a few exclusive accessories in the shop but that's the lot.


WONG it's not the lot actually. So you don't know of the great TTOC glossy magazine you get 4 times a year. The discount on insurance. The reduced prices of special events like TTOC2010 then :?


----------



## steveupton

les said:


> WONG it's not the lot actually. So you don't know of the great TTOC glossy magazine you get 4 times a year. The discount on insurance. The reduced prices of special events like TTOC2010 then :?


OK, didn't mention these things and in no way am I having a pop at the people who run the TTOC, every dealing I have had so far with TTOC has been very professional and have to admit that the mag is well worth having. However, I think that my point is still valid, the proof is that TTOC membership is so small compared with ******** membership.


----------



## Wallsendmag

steveupton said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> WONG it's not the lot actually. So you don't know of the great TTOC glossy magazine you get 4 times a year. The discount on insurance. The reduced prices of special events like TTOC2010 then :?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, didn't mention these things and in no way am I having a pop at the people who run the TTOC, every dealing I have had so far with TTOC has been very professional and have to admit that the mag is well worth having. However, I think that my point is still valid, the proof is that TTOC membership is so small compared with ******** membership.
Click to expand...

In a way we struggle with our identity even Les was baffled by the relationship we have with the TTF . Most people see the TTF as the TTOC .


----------



## les

steveupton said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> WONG it's not the lot actually. So you don't know of the great TTOC glossy magazine you get 4 times a year. The discount on insurance. The reduced prices of special events like TTOC2010 then :?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, didn't mention these things and in no way am I having a pop at the people who run the TTOC, every dealing I have had so far with TTOC has been very professional and have to admit that the mag is well worth having. However, I think that my point is still valid, the proof is that TTOC membership is so small compared with ******** membership.
Click to expand...

Do you think the fact that one cost nothing to join while the other costs £30 to has anything to do with it? :? Something that if FOC is always going to attract a far higher membership that's life. You see the fact is that there are those who only wish to use the TTOF as a source of info and banter and that's it while others as with any club may want more which is what the TTOC offers. So you did know about these things I pointed out after all, how very strange then not to mention them. Nobody forces anybody to join the TTOC and there are some of us in the TTOC who would like to see restrictions of some sort placed on non TTOC members who just join the TTOF now that we are as one as they say. 
Sorry to upset the TTOF members only but its just my view and take on it. For instance there is a TTOC forum that non TTOF members can access and post on, I just happen to think that's wrong but even if all TTOC members wanted it it would probably be a very difficult thing to achieve anyway. We have even had non TTOC members on here complaining that the TTOC is doing nothing for them such as with no area rep in their area.  How ridiculous is that :roll: 
You pays your money (or you don't) and takes your pick.


----------



## les

May I draw you attention to esp the title of the thread.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=128410
That's what I find a little confusing. :?


----------



## steveupton

les said:


> Do you think the fact that one cost nothing to join while the other costs £30 to has anything to do with it? :? Something that if FOC is always going to attract a far higher membership that's life. You see the fact is that there are those who only wish to use the TTOF as a source of info and banter and that's it while others as with any club may want more which is what the TTOC offers. So you did know about these things I pointed out after all, how very strange then not to mention them. Nobody forces anybody to join the TTOC and there are some of us in the TTOC who would like to see restrictions of some sort placed on non TTOC members who just join the TTOF now that we are as one as they say.
> Sorry to upset the TTOF members only but its just my view and take on it. For instance there is a TTOC forum that non TTOF members can access and post on, I just happen to think that's wrong but even if all TTOC members wanted it it would probably be a very difficult thing to achieve anyway. We have even had non TTOC members on here complaining that the TTOC is doing nothing for them such as with no area rep in their area.  How ridiculous is that :roll:
> You pays your money (or you don't) and takes your pick.


Couldn't agree more, everything you say is true but you've missed the point, look at the thread heading "TTOC - Lack of New Members". The real question is, does the TTOC need a bigger membership or not? Reading this thread, the impression I got was that it does and as a newcomer was simply trying to put forward a pragmatic point of view.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I don't honestly know where the idea that we have a lack of new members has come from, we currently have more members than ever before. The number of TTOC members has always been small compared to the number of TTF members but as Les says it costs nowt to sign up to the TTF. The TTF and TTOC work closely together but are two seperate entities hence "as one " and not "are one" . I was a member of the XR owners club  a long time ago and didn't get anywhere near as much as the TTOC membership enitiles you to.


----------



## les

steveupton said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the fact that one cost nothing to join while the other costs £30 to has anything to do with it? :? Something that if FOC is always going to attract a far higher membership that's life. You see the fact is that there are those who only wish to use the TTOF as a source of info and banter and that's it while others as with any club may want more which is what the TTOC offers. So you did know about these things I pointed out after all, how very strange then not to mention them. Nobody forces anybody to join the TTOC and there are some of us in the TTOC who would like to see restrictions of some sort placed on non TTOC members who just join the TTOF now that we are as one as they say.
> Sorry to upset the TTOF members only but its just my view and take on it. For instance there is a TTOC forum that non TTOF members can access and post on, I just happen to think that's wrong but even if all TTOC members wanted it it would probably be a very difficult thing to achieve anyway. We have even had non TTOC members on here complaining that the TTOC is doing nothing for them such as with no area rep in their area.  How ridiculous is that :roll:
> You pays your money (or you don't) and takes your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more, everything you say is true but you've missed the point, look at the thread heading "TTOC - Lack of New Members". The real question is, does the TTOC need a bigger membership or not? Reading this thread, the impression I got was that it does and as a newcomer was simply trying to put forward a pragmatic point of view.
Click to expand...

 And the answer is the TTOC does not need more members. However as with the vast majority of clubs it would like more members which is a different question all together. Andrews answered your question above. You missed off some major advantages (which you admit you know of) of joining the TTOC which I had to point out to you and others (non TTOC members) who maybe also be reading this thread in the interest of balance and to correct you.


----------



## TT_Tesh

If you look at the last 5 pages of the Mk1 TT Area - Which I recognise as the main part of this forum you will see lots of newbie's posting questions - great.

Hardly any of them are TTOC members

Fair enough the TTOC costs 30 pounds but are we forgetting we are all TT owners - a car which is in a different class to 'everyday' cars.

I think you get a lot for the 30 pounds and quite frankly some incentives should be given to join.

If your not part of the club then its difficult for those to critique without being in receipt of the full benefits.

By having more members there is a distinct advantage! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

*Wallsendmag wrote* _I was a member of the XR owners club  a long time ago and didn't get anywhere near as much as the TTOC membership enitiles you to._
Hi Wallsendmag, No need to be embarrased being a member of the XROC, I have been a paid up member of XROC for 27 years. A member of XROC & TTOC but because of my location get very little out of either. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wasn't the club I was embarrased about it was remembering the car. Black with green stripes


----------



## Mike753TT

When you join the TTOC you receive a pile of cards to be used to place on TT's with no TTOC badge. Why not leave a blank which the existing member can put their membership number in? Then once a quarter have a draw in which the existing member and newly recuited member receive a prize/gift? By doing this you encourage the member to use the cards and the new member to use submit existing members details as an entry into the draw. Just a thought :roll:


----------



## Nem

Did these a while back, but with funds being low they were put on a back burner.

Hopefully these will now be printed off very soon indeed, after a couple of design changes...



















Nick


----------



## Mike753TT

Nick they look great, if there is to be a competition should it be highlighted on the card?


----------



## MXS

You would attract more members if your subs were lower! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## les

MXS said:


> You would attract more members if your subs were lower! [smiley=gossip.gif]


 and even more if there where no subs at all but then the club wouldn't exist. :? How do you think the £30 membership fee is calculated by guesstimate or something. :roll:


----------



## Nem

MXS said:


> You would attract more members if your subs were lower! [smiley=gossip.gif]


If the membership fee was any lower there would be no club, simple as. The current cost to join only just covers the production of the membership packs and the club magazine.

The fee has not changed at all over the last couple of years and is something currently being debated about a rise in price.


----------



## TT_Tesh

The bit where it says ' do you love you TT like no other' is a tad bit cheesy?

Surely we could come up with a better strap line ?! :lol:


----------



## Mike753TT

MXS said:


> You would attract more members if your subs were lower! [smiley=gossip.gif]


Lower than £30 a year! If you have a idea of how the Board can provide all they do for less, I'm sure than would be willing to take advice.


----------



## Nem

TT_Tesh said:


> The bit where it says ' do you love you TT like no other' is a tad bit cheesy?
> 
> Surely we could come up with a better strap line ?! :lol:


I'm certainly open to suggestions


----------



## audimad

Nem said:


> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bit where it says ' do you love you TT like no other' is a tad bit cheesy?
> 
> Surely we could come up with a better strap line ?! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly open to suggestions
Click to expand...

 How about, "Audi TT, every home sould have one".


----------



## salTTy

maybe it would help to explain to newbies what they can got from the TTOC,I must admit i dont really know myself.I do know that I am yet to see anything happening in my area but thats just the old north south divide :twisted:


----------



## les

salTTy said:


> maybe it would help to explain to newbies what they can got from the TTOC,I must admit i dont really know myself.I do know that I am yet to see anything happening in my area but thats just the old north south divide :twisted:


Not at all check out the NW lots happen here mate in fact more than any region down sowf I bet. :wink: 
EG last weds evening a BBQ on Ainsdale beach. Sunday a cruise to Llandudno with 13 cars.


----------



## Wallsendmag

salTTy said:


> maybe it would help to explain to newbies what they can got from the TTOC,I must admit i dont really know myself.I do know that I am yet to see anything happening in my area but thats just the old north south divide :twisted:


?????????????????? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## audimad

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bit where it says ' do you love you TT like no other' is a tad bit cheesy?
> 
> Surely we could come up with a better strap line ?! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly open to suggestions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about, "Audi TT, every home sould have one".
Click to expand...

 This no good then?


----------



## Mike753TT

Nem said:


> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bit where it says ' do you love you TT like no other' is a tad bit cheesy?
> 
> Surely we could come up with a better strap line ?! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly open to suggestions
Click to expand...

*For AbsoluTTe support*


----------



## CamV6

Plus also, everyone needs to not lose sight of the fact that only a very infintessimally (spelling?) small number of TT owners are actually nerdy enough (like us  ) to bother finding a forum for it, never mind actually then go as far as joining a club related to it.

I make a point, when giving out flier, to try and talk to the owner if I can. Most of the time, I just get a blank look back as if I must be mad or up to no good to be appraoching someone on the premise of their car, some time I get a condescending and vaguely indulgent smile and "oh, yeah right, I'll check it out" and very very rarely someone might say something that betrays some minor genuine interest. But that's it.

Because we all love our own and other TTs we go mad and presume every other owner is the same way, or would be the same way if you scratched the surface. The fact of the matter is that 99% of TT owners arent like us! 8)


----------



## TT_Tesh

This one is fantastic.

*For AbsoluTTe support*[/quote]

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mike753TT

TT_Tesh said:


> This one is fantastic.
> 
> *For AbsoluTTe support*


 [smiley=cheers.gif][/quote]

Thanks :wink: It's my job


----------



## audimad

How about, TT AbsoluTTe Power.


----------



## Mike753TT

audimad said:


> How about, TT AbsoluTTe Power.


Typical take someone else's idea and think you can improve it :lol:

The idea for a tag line in this case should be to attract people to join a club which can offer benefits and help. So 'power' doesn't mean a great deal in this case, if you wanted to promote a remap service for owners of a TT then 'power' could work.

That's why I believe *'For AbsoluTTe Support'* does work :roll:


----------



## Mike753TT

Nick
I've not heard if you like my suggestion, however I believe you can position *'AbsoluTTe Support'* in one of two ways:
*For AbsoluTTe Support join TTOC* or
*AbsoluTT Support with TTOC* which maybe better for T Shirts, stickers, etc
Mike


----------



## TT_Tesh

Charge a fee mike!

Cheers


----------



## quattrapig

Hi,
Please look at the reply I have had from a so called member,If this is the standard that you are setting then someone is on an ego trip so big that if they keep going they will climb up their own bum. ( read non related TT off topic car listed as cat d )
At the end of the day I will vote with my wallet. Seems a great way to put people off joining your club. 
PS Is spam something you eat with bread and butter.


----------



## les

quattrapig said:


> Hi,
> Please look at the reply I have had from a so called member,If this is the standard that you are setting then someone is on an ego trip so big that if they keep going they will climb up their own bum. ( read non related TT off topic car listed as cat d )
> At the end of the day I will vote with my wallet. Seems a great way to put people off joining your club.
> PS Is spam something you eat with bread and butter.


What reply? Has it been removed? :?


----------



## robokn

Les, I think it has, I replied and apologised as I assumed it was a spam post as it was worded and looked like
the posts we have seen lately :roll:


----------



## les

robokn said:


> Les, I think it has, I replied and apologised as I assumed it was a spam post as it was worded and looked like
> the posts we have seen lately :roll:


Hmmm in that case he don't seem to have accepted your apology then Rab which hes failed to mention above for whatever reason. :?


----------



## Mike753TT

TT_Tesh said:


> Charge a fee mike!
> 
> Cheers


I normally do but how could I charge such a great bunch of TT owners :wink:

Although I have no idea if anyone on the committee likes it :lol:


----------



## quattrapig

HI,
Sorry if my post did look like a spam apology accepted hope my reply did not offend . Getting back to the post can these checks be wrong on a regular basis. Thanks Quattrapig..


----------



## Wallsendmag

quattrapig said:


> HI,
> Sorry if my post did look like a spam apology accepted hope my reply did not offend . Getting back to the post can these checks be wrong on a regular basis. Thanks Quattrapig..


Wrong thread :wink:


----------



## TT_Tesh

Do we have the committee's feedback on Mike's contribution?

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## wallstreet

rptt03 said:


> I'm in the US.. but I do love the boards and the community as a whole :


Still great to get the magazine and being an intl member... Be nice to get foriegn writers mate in the US! For the mag.


----------



## Nem

I think it's quite a good line myself, used in a "For absoluTTe support with your TT..." way.

I've not had time to look at the designs again since I posted them, had a busy week all in all.

Obviously this ties in with the club magazine so could work well in other areas, such as T-Shirts as Mike has suggested to me via PM.

Any other comments on the designs are certainly welcome  Just need to bear in mind that even tho I'm shown as being online on the forum I'm using my iPhone a lot of the time to check PM's, so I only usually post replies when I'm back on the PC as it's easier 8)

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

How about...

The TT Owners Club. Driven by enTThusiasts.

or with a minor tweak...

The TT Owners Club. Driven by enthusiasTTs.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Mike753TT

rustyintegrale said:


> How about...
> 
> The TT Owners Club. Driven by enTThusiasts.
> 
> or with a minor tweak...
> 
> The TT Owners Club. Driven by enthusiasTTs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


I think this is good although you may find other clubs have something very similar. I thought of AbsoluTTe due to the mag and that it maybe different from others.


----------



## TT_Tesh

I'm not bitching or having a go but why does it take someone who has no committee rights or any part of the TTOC except being a member to come up with a thread pointing at the lack of new members to get contributions from people / making things better.

Are they actually any committee places going? ever ? which actually allow change / positive contributions?

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

TT_Tesh said:


> I'm not bitching or having a go but why does it take someone who has no committee rights or any part of the TTOC except being a member to come up with a thread pointing at the lack of new members to get contributions from people / making things better.
> 
> Are they actually any committee places going? ever ? which actually allow change / positive contributions?
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Maybe it's because we don't have a lack of new members, the membership numbers are higher than ever before. The problem is that there are to quote Les an awful lot of people who either don't understand the relationship between the club and forum or don't want to part with the price of half a tank of fuel to enhance their ownership experience. I have never been as busy since I took over the membership role as i have been in the last couple of months ,I have posted out 3 new membership packs today alone.The number of TTs on the road in the UK is quite high , a small number of those people come onto the FREE forum an even smaller number of those people will join the club. Thats just the way is always has been and always will be. This thread has really annoyed me personally, can you tell?


----------



## TT_Tesh

And that was not my aim at all. I know you (and others part of the club) work for free and make what is there awesome so there is no question of that. I guess this thread is trying to highlight the point that why is there such a small number of members?

We would happily pay £30 quid for some LED bulbs or something small like that but not for the membership fee for a year?

Hope I haven't offended anyone. My choice of words have been very specific.

Cheers


----------



## les

TT_Tesh said:


> We would happily pay £30 quid for some LED bulbs or something small like that but not for the membership fee for a year?
> 
> Hope I haven't offended anyone. My choice of words have been very specific.
> 
> Cheers


 and there lies the rub.
I think you will find that is the situation with any or most club to be honest. Andrew and I have tried to explain there are those who want to belong to a club, get involved, become part of etc etc etc and those who simply have no desire to. How many TTs out there and how many of those are even members of the TTOF esp as it FREE. The answer is only a small %. Now ask yourself why that is and IMO it keeps coming down to what people want. To some the TT is just another car they will own for a few years and pass onto another make all together not even an Audi. They have no particular affinity to the TT sure they will like it etc but that's it nothing or little more. The same can be said for most makes and model of cars with only a small percentage wanting to become members of a dedicated forum and even less a dedicated club.


----------



## audimad

How do we know who is a member of the TTOC and who is just a TTF user? :?


----------



## les

audimad said:


> How do we know who is a member of the TTOC and who is just a TTF user? :?


Good question, here's a clue. Look at the bottom of your posts :wink: But Andrew knows those who are and those who aren't or are wannabees :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

audimad said:


> How do we know who is a member of the TTOC and who is just a TTF user? :?


Have you got a TTOC badge (on the left and under your forum name)? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Actually no, quite a few people who are members don't have a TTOC sign and a lot of people with expired memberships have .


----------



## audimad

wallsendmag said:


> Actually no, quite a few people who are members don't have a TTOC sign and a lot of people with expired memberships have .


 Can anything be done to remove the TTOC sign from expired memberships and added to members who do not have one?


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no, quite a few people who are members don't have a TTOC sign and a lot of people with expired memberships have .
> 
> 
> 
> Can anything be done to remove the TTOC sign from expired memberships and added to members who do not have one?
Click to expand...

Nick started but it was a much bigger job than he thought and we had to deploy his valuable skills elsewhere.


----------



## Nem

I was thinking about this again earlier in the week to see if there was an easier way to sort it out. As above tho really, there are some current members who have not asked to be part of the TTOC group to display their TTOC avatar. But there are also a LOT of people who are no longer members who are still in the group which need removing.

I started alphabetically going through the usernames in the group and from A - H I removed over 100 users, but that process had taken 3 - 4 hours of an evening for 5 days solid.

It's something which will be sorted out at some point, sooner rather than later I hope. Just needs a method of doing it which is understandable and not as time consuming.


----------



## m4rky

Just re-newed for 2 years - Sorry I completely forgot to do it 

Will this allow me to keep my old membership number? I did put my number on the payment instructions to flag it up?


----------



## Wallsendmag

No It's fine I'll sort it all from this end.


----------



## wja96

I'm not a great joiner, as I tend to believe the Oscar Wilde view of clubs that would have me...

However, I joined TTOC because I wanted the 20% Shark Performance discount - £80 on the thing I want to buy - and I've been massively impressed with what I got for my membership fee. Oddly, the thing I probably value most is the signature and the bold text my username appears in. And the guys at my local Audi dealer gave me a big thumbs up when they saw the little stickers in the rear three-quarter windows.

I may have joined for purely financial reasons but I do now feel like much more of an enthusiast and that's why I'll be renewing when it comes around again.


----------



## Redscouse

wja96 said:


> I'm not a great joiner, as I tend to believe the Oscar Wilde view of clubs that would have me...
> 
> However, I joined TTOC because I wanted the 20% Shark Performance discount - £80 on the thing I want to buy - and I've been massively impressed with what I got for my membership fee. Oddly, the thing I probably value most is the signature and the bold text my username appears in. And the guys at my local Audi dealer gave me a big thumbs up when they saw the little stickers in the rear three-quarter windows.
> 
> I may have joined for purely financial reasons but I do now feel like much more of an enthusiast and that's why I'll be renewing when it comes around again.


 [smiley=cheers.gif]

Paul


----------



## TT_Tesh

Hmm so maybe the way we bring new members in is by ensuring we flag that there is 10% discount at Forge's online store and maybe some other recognised brands would help?

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mike753TT

TT_Tesh said:


> Hmm so maybe the way we bring new members in is by ensuring we flag that there is 10% discount at Forge's online store and maybe some other recognised brands would help?
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


No, we should be stronger with all suppliers/advertisers and demand a 10% discount for TTOC members. If not you will not see a great increase in membership.


----------



## Wallsendmag

It's like banging you head against a brick wall but not as exciting [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## steeve

I've joined, and I havent even got my car yet........................  :lol:

By the way, how do I get TTOC in the left hand column?


----------



## Wallsendmag

steeve said:


> I've joined, and I havent even got my car yet........................  :lol:
> 
> By the way, how do I get TTOC in the left hand column?


PM NEM :wink:


----------



## T3RBO

steeve said:


> I've joined, and I havent even got my car yet........................  :lol:


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

